# 40 Gallon L. parahybana enclosure



## cmcghee358 (Jan 5, 2013)

So I was in Petco the other day. Well because I always find an excuse to go to Petco. Usually for  cocofiber.

Anyways, I saw they had a 40 gallon breeder aquarium on sale. From $115 down to $40. That's a dollar a gallon for a really nice tank. 

Even though I "know" my LP doesn't need a large tank, I wanted to make a large display terrarium/vivarium for the living room.

So I bought it. Grabbed 2 cans of great stuff expandable foam and went to work. 4 layers of grout later and I'm piling in dirt today. I *WILL* be posting pictures before the weekend is over. It will also have some live plants as well, and I have a small Exo Terra hood w/ a CFL for the planted side.

Just thought I'd share while I'm waiting for the wife to wake up from her nap so we can haul it from the garage(my designated terrarium area now) to the living room.


----------



## JZC (Jan 5, 2013)

How big is the LP? That tank may be better for a big blondi.


----------



## cmcghee358 (Jan 5, 2013)

S/he's still a juvi. 5" or so, I'll be moving him/her after it's next molt. I intend to make a dry side and a wet side. Going to get the screen now. I don't anticipate putting a spider in it until about a month after his/her molt. This will give the plants time to extend roots, I'll try and snag some isopods as well.


----------



## MarkmD (Jan 5, 2013)

It should be fine once completed. Just make sure he/she can't fall to far. some pics when you Finnish.


----------



## cmcghee358 (Jan 5, 2013)

So here's the completed vivarium. Like I said it will probably be a couple months until it's lived in.


----------



## MarkmD (Jan 5, 2013)

Now that looks brilliant, once your LP reaches 8-10" then it will use most of the tank.


----------



## cmcghee358 (Jan 5, 2013)

I hope it's a female. If it's a male I'm going to probably leave him in the 10 gallon. Little bugger


----------



## Palespider (Jan 12, 2013)

Pic no worky


----------



## singaporesling (Jan 12, 2013)

No pic no worky


----------

